# Urgent: large adult female must be out by 7/17



## snowqueen (Jul 10, 2010)

javascript:openPhotoView('16880468');void(0); 

I found her on Petfinder with the following notation under her picture:
*SOS *
*German Shepherd Dog *

*Large







Adult







Female







Dog







Pet ID: 2608951 *

body {font-family:helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:12px;} a.stbar.chicklet img {border:0;margin-right:3px;vertical-align:middle; margin-top: 1px} a.stbar.chicklet {text-decoration:none; }  
Click to see
full size
  
 





Printer friendly 
Email a friend 
Enlarge photo 

*More About SOS*



S.P.O.T. Save Pets of Today

SOS must be out of shelter by Friday or else.


From shelter:
She weighs 73lbs. She came in as a stray and is very sweet (and what a beauty too!). She is more interested in people than other dogs, but she has been fine with the dogs we have tested her with here. All she wants to do is jump up and get into your lap! record Must be pulled by Saturday 7/17!







If you are interested in adopting a new family member from our organization, please complete the online adoption application.
If you can assist us by Fostering an animal in need, please complete the Foster Application




I hope someone in Florida can help her, she is beautiful and doesn't have much time! I am new to this and also in New York so I am a bit out of my element all the way around

I sure hope I did this right!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Aww she is gorgeous. Anybody?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Black and tan female - urgent*

Your post does not state where she is.

Shannon


----------



## DangerousBeauty (Jul 8, 2010)

snowqueen said:


> I hope someone in Florida can help her, she is beautiful and doesn't have much time! I am new to this and also in New York so I am a bit out of my element all the way around
> 
> I sure hope I did this right!


they did


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Could you please post the petfinder link along with the city?

This information should be put right in the title of the post so the rescues can direct their attention to. THANK YOU for posting her!! I hope someone can help her in time.


----------



## snowqueen (Jul 10, 2010)

*Urgent: Palm Harbor,Fl Lrg F, B&T, must be out 7/17*

Sorry to all, as I said, I am new to this. I couldn't find a way to modify the original thread so I replied to it.

She is in Palm Harbor FL. The link is Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: SOS: Petfinder. Not sure of her age, the ad doesn't say. 

She is listed under SPOT (Save pets of Today)
their link is SPOT Adoption Application - Save Pets Of Today

Hope this helps. If you need more info, let me know, I will try to get it.

Thanks for understanding...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Urgent: Palm Harbor,Fl Lrg F, B&T, must be out 7/17*

That's great! Thank You!!

Does anyone have room for her? *She only has until tomorrow!!*


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

If I were in Florida I would foster her at the very least- what a pretty girl


----------

